# ~Tevis~



## averyxhorses (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay, so i'm 12, and my horse is 17. He's a leapord appy quarab an has been doing endurance like 7 years on and off. we've only been getting really into endurance and actually training pretty hard since sep. 2012. i really want to enter the 2013 tevis, and i really think me and my horse can do it. could anyone tell me that's participated in tevis before, finished or not, if it's 'hard' i know that's a broad word but, i just want to know about tevis from the point of view of someone who has actually done it...Thanks!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If you haven't looked at their website here's a link it should answer some of your questions.

The Tevis Cup


----------



## averyxhorses (Jan 16, 2013)

cmarie said:


> If you haven't looked at their website here's a link it should answer some of your questions.
> 
> The Tevis Cup


i've already looked through their website, thanks though!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Did you see the PDF on their site?

http://www.teviscup.org/images/docs/recommendations.pdf

Also, do you have an adult rider to ride with you? All juniors must have an entered adult with them.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

jumanji321 said:


> Did you see the PDF on their site?
> 
> http://www.teviscup.org/images/docs/recommendations.pdf
> 
> Also, do you have an adult rider to ride with you? All juniors must have an entered adult with them.


Jumaji is correct about reading the PDF and having a mentor with you. Also, you have to have a minimum amount of race miles completed to enter Tevis. Along with the PDF, I strongly suggest completing a 100 at some point prior to having your first 100 be Tevis. April would be a good month to try one out so you know how you and your horse operate as a team, in the dark, while tired and a little uncomfortable; and it will help you and your mentor work out any issues that might arise.


----------

